# I'm gonna puke!!



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well my brothers and I decided to get our turkeys with the bow this year. This morning we had the king of gobblers show up at 15 yrds, my brother shoots and hits. It went about 15 yrds and stopped so my brother shoots again and I panic and start shooting with the shot gun also cause this bird had me rattled. I already know that I screwed up cause that bird may have just walked off without flying. Lesson Learned. The bird flew off and we couldn't find it. It was huge and had approximately 8-10 inch double beards. We totally trashed the area trying to find this bird. I am sick as it gets. Other than that we had a great morning had gobblers all over. So hopefully after a couple days rest the birds will be back in the area. What is your experience with once the birds are spooked from the area how long does it take for them to come back?


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Was it flying strong? Or with a "hitch?" Were you able to see approximately where it came down?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

It was flying pretty strong, it went past my line of sight so I couldn't locate where it landed. It had a good strong trail up till the last bow shot and during part of the flight. I got an approximate flight path from the trail but either way we walked through everything that he could have possibly been in. I guess he maybe could have just kept going and crossed the road but we couldn't find anymore sign after he got going with his flight.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Chris i have found a couple birds after they have flown off... just take some looking like a downed deer..... and yes you learn what birds to rush and what birds to let walk so they dont fly.... it takes some learning... thats why i had to go find those birds... if i would have just let them walk away i wouldnt have had to chase them... but you dont always wait.... hard to read them.....

sorry to hear you guys may have lost him though... where did the arrow srike it? and did you video it? always nice to go back and make sure where the arrow hit it...

may take a week or may only take a couple days for them to come back... depends whats around i guess....

good luck... stick with it


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

We did video it but can't really tell from the video. My brother said the he hit it in front of the wing but a little low. I am going to download the video when I get home from work and check it out.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

hmmmmmm..... well sorry to hear chris.... our group had a shot once that looked like it hit dead on where it was supposed to when everything happend so quick but when we watched it, the arrow really just clipped the bird and didnt go in much.... and those birds are tough... the 1st bird i called in for a buddy had been shot before turkey season even started by someone who shot the bird a bit low (low lifes) and that turkey was still strutting as hard as ever and i was pulling bbs out of the meat when cleaning it..... so they are tough... i would keep my eye out for him if you watch the video and looks like it wasnt as good as ya thought... either way never a good feeling so good luck to you and your bro


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I just looked over the video again and I didn't realize that I could put it in slow-mo. Anyway looking it over the shot was quite low in front of the wing so hopefully he will be strong and we will get another chance. I don't think he hit any of the goodies there. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry about your luck it happens to all of us at one point in time... For some reason I dont have any erge to shot em with a bow...Love doing it with the 870.


----------



## Split Toe (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, but that is unfortunatly part of hunting sometimes.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I put this video on youtube of this mornings turkey. The ending it all messed up cause this turkey had me so rattled.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws02b4m677w


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Chris how far out is that decoy? it looks 25 or so yards out there... if so that might have cost you guys that bird... move BOTH decoys within like 7-10 yards of your blind.... and to me that shut might not have even gone in the bird... just the feathers... but you could slow it down i couldnt.... if you ask me that bird is alive and healthy.... but bring that decoy closer and the shot would have only been about a 10 yard shot.....

ill try to post my uncles hunt sometime after the 3rd

i agree 1st beard looked to be 7-8 and 2nd beard around 10!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

The outer decoys are at 17 yrds. and I had another one at about 7 yrds. I reviewed the shot several times and it does look low so this bird might be ok. He is definitely a beautiful bird. I can on'y hope he is ok. I talked to my brother tonight and he had 3 toms roost above him and there were 4 others gobbling so I decided not to hold out a couple days and just hit it again in the morning. Hopefully you will see me posting some better results.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

ya good luck for sure chris!!!

yeah honestly try moving the decoy a lot closer... i say max 12 yards..... because you have to figure the bird is going to be out farther and as noticed the turkey kill zone is smaller than a deers... we seriously have our decoys withing 5-12 yards every time

GOOD LUCK... go get em


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep like HunterHawk has said, I would move those decoys a whole lot closer but that's me. Better luck on the next one!


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

SWEET bird! Big fat double beard. VERY nice bird. To bad you guys didin't bag him. Good luck tomorrow.

KEv


----------



## deathfromabove (Mar 2, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> Yep like HunterHawk has said, I would move those decoys a whole lot closer but that's me. Better luck on the next one!


When I use decoys with a bow... they are at 8 yards Chris........

I really liked the shot angle of that bird...... I preffer to shoot at a semi strut or alert gobbler....fullstrut is too damn deceiving....and I have been burnt by it........Good luck...are you still hunting in Ionia County?? Maybe we could go 1/2 in CBM with a bow....lol


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Ya I still am hunting in Ionia Cty so that sounds good!! Well I did connect on a bird this morning I will post soon. I am pretty sure that this double bearded bird didn't make it. We had all the gobblers in our section within 100 yrds of us this morning all in visual range and we didn't see him.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry about your luck Chris, sounds like it turned out ok... Wheres the pic?


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

congrats on connecting chris! pic pic pic


----------

